# Building an outdoor clothesline



## connsu

I want to build an outdoor clothes line but don't know how to connect the crossbeam to the post. I would like to use wood instead of metal. I understand the concept but don't know how to make it strong enough to hold two lines for clothes about 15' long. I would love any suggestions. Thanks..


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Connsu:
Firmly plant the posts in concrete and put the cross arm on the back side of each post so that the clothes lines pull them into the post rather than away from it. To keep the cross arms from tipping sideways they can be notched into the posts.
Glenn


----------



## rachael24

Glenn about covers it...What width line do you use, and is it just a standard rope?


----------



## handyguys

Yep - Its going to depend on the size of the cross arm. If just a 2x4 cross arm into a 4x4 post I would think qty 4 16d galvanized nails would work OK. 3" or 3/5" deck screws would be better. qty 3 or 4 1/4"x6" carriage bolts would be best. 

The ultimate strength would be to notch the cross member into the post and use the carriage bolts. That would also look the nicest. Me? I would probably just grab some nails or screws and be done with it.


----------



## Perry Degener

Clotheslines are becoming an important retro Green solution. Some neighbors may need to be educated on the importance of this new revolution to the past.


----------

